# Tree stand attire



## gohabs1985 (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey all,

With the gun season around the corner and looking like some cold temps again this year, just wondering what everyone's "setup" is for staying warm up in your stand. I have tried different combos of layers, under armor, hand/feet warmers, etc. but havent found anything that really locks in the heat for long periods of time. Always end up half frozen after about 2 hours ha!

Anyway, just thought I would see what everyone out here does to keep warm.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone is different. But there's probably nothing even close to as effective as one of the body suit type deals. Heater Body Suit, IWOM Hunting suit, Artic Shield Body Insulator are just a few. A lot of people seem to do well with the heated vests too.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Layered cloths. if it gets cold enough I'll move inside and run the heater, some insulation on the walls and ceiling sure would help (on my list)


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

I bought the Sitka Fanatic suit 3 years ago and it has lived up to the hype! I tried all kids of different layering options and always ended up freezing. It is an investment though, its not cheap by any means. On a say 20 degree morning with highs topping maybe 25. I put on a thin wool base layer a pair of sweatpants then the Fanatic bibs. Up top its a thin wool top, a fanatic hoodie and thin cheap down vest. I carry the Fanatic coat in strapped to my pack. Once on stand and cooled down from the walk i then put on the coat. A good hat and face cover and I can set as long as needed. As it gets colder into late season I may add another layer if needed but its usually not needed. Most importantly in whatever you choose make sure the outter layer has a wind blocker.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

I get cold very easily, and I don't think Under Armour works very well. 

I heard Midway USA merino wool base layers were really good and affordable so I bought all 3 weight versions of them last winter and I like them a lot. Well worth it and highly recommended. I just checked their site to order some for my dad for Christmas, but looks like their sizes are limited right now. 

Also last year, I bought First Lite Sanctuary bibs and coat when they were on sale. The set was expensive but I enjoy hunting and wanted to stay more comfortable and try to sit out longer. For boots I have Rocky Bearclaw insulated boots, but still rely on HotHands hand and foot warmers to account for poor circulation.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I always take a small set of handwarmers and throw them down in the toe of my boots, that usually keeps my feet pretty toasty on a long sit up in a tree stand, another that helps me is at least one good under layer of fleece, top and bottom


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've got goose down booties for my feet in sorel boots, goose down long johns , but way too much to use so far ..... Will utilize hot hands &feet warmers...... going to try out recently picked up zippo hand warmer throughout my clothes
Can't stand too much bulk from clothes where it's hard to move comfortably .... why heaters are a plus for me to try out and are way warmer then hot hand warmers..... still might use the goose down booties (they worked great on a night time welding job ) below 0 temps then
Once done moving the boot blackets work great too





ICEBREAKER, Original Boot Blanket, Keep your Feet Warm in your Deer Stand - Handmuffs for hunting in the cold - Home Page


Great products for the tree stand, duck & deer blinds and other still sitting activities where staying warm becomes a top priority.




www.icebreakerinc.com


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

ironman172 said:


> Layered cloths. if it gets cold enough I'll move inside and run the heater, some insulation on the walls and ceiling sure would help (on my list)
> 
> View attachment 499015
> 
> ...


Geez Bill, it looks like you live in there full time.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Check out Tidwe heated clothes. I have their heated hunting jacket. Good quality jacket with 3 heat settings. They have all kinds of heated stuff that uses rechargeable Ion battery.


----------



## Bronson (May 16, 2014)

DL07 said:


> I bought the Sitka Fanatic suit 3 years ago and it has lived up to the hype! I tried all kids of different layering options and always ended up freezing. It is an investment though, its not cheap by any means. On a say 20 degree morning with highs topping maybe 25. I put on a thin wool base layer a pair of sweatpants then the Fanatic bibs. Up top its a thin wool top, a fanatic hoodie and thin cheap down vest. I carry the Fanatic coat in strapped to my pack. Once on stand and cooled down from the walk i then put on the coat. A good hat and face cover and I can set as long as needed. As it gets colder into late season I may add another layer if needed but its usually not needed. Most importantly in whatever you choose make sure the outter layer has a wind blocker.


Sitka gear is hard to beat. I have all the fanatic gear as well as the incinerator. Stuff is unbelievable


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I wear 2 layers of under armour leggings, nylon/polyester sweat pants with fleece interior under camo pants. For my upper, I wear 2 long sleeve quarter zips, a battery-heated vest and camo jacket/orange vest. For my head it's a cotton/poly hat and an orange cotton hat over the top of that. It sounds like I'm that kid on A Christmas Story, but the layers these days are very thin and insulating. I don't wear all of that stuff to the stand, since I'll end up sweating. In fact I hike in stripped down to my sweatpants layer and one quarter zip wearing my orange. But once at the tree, it all goes on. The heated vest is awesome and along with Hot Hands and Hot Hands toe warmers, I can stay out for several hours in 20 degree temps with no issues at all.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Heater Body Suit | #1 In Cold Weather Hunting Gear


The Heater Body Suit is the Ultimate Cold Weather Hunting Garment. Rated Best Cold Weather Hunting Gear for 2015! You Stay Warm or Your Money Back!




heaterbodysuit.com





You will be done being cold


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I wear the Silent Stalker Elite Coveralls from Cabelas when it gets cold out They are very warm, waterproof, and wind proof. I roll it up and pack it in. I put it on before I climb up the stand. The zippers and material are silent. It’s a pretty good piece of gear and the price isn’t too crazy. My son wears the the same suite in a kids size. Don’t wear them if your in a blind, you will be sweating.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Bronson said:


> Sitka gear is hard to beat. I have all the fanatic gear as well as the incinerator. Stuff is unbelievable


Would love to buy some Sitka stuff… I just keep playing the wrong lottery numbers I guess


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Buy once cry once.... Lol
Sitka is expensive but very good stuff. Right now is the time to buy if anyone is on the fence they have a bunch of stuff 25% off.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Geez Bill, it looks like you live in there full time.


I swep it out last year and closed up all the open spots that birds got through , my main time spent is on the open porch , but will go in to get out of the elements( wind in the wrong direction , rain, snow blowing on the porch , but when needed to harvest will sneak out on the porch for the shot  
Haven't taken the portable crapper up yet, and most likely never will with the cabin a short ride down the hill


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice huntin shack you have there Ironman!


----------



## jjmar (Sep 19, 2014)

Not much more than a decent tree stand


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

jjmar said:


> Not much more than a decent tree stand
> View attachment 499195
> 
> View attachment 499194


That looks pretty slick. Who makes that stand, and what is it called?


----------



## jjmar (Sep 19, 2014)

Muddy said:


> That looks pretty slick. Who makes that stand, and what is it called?


Guide Gear, ordered from Sportsman’s guide, was about $300


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks, I’m going to check it out.


----------



## mikem (Feb 17, 2010)

I am cheap. My system is to dress in tech underclothes like I’m going to the gym, meijers wool socks, sweatpants and hoodie, then a pair of Carhart or walls overalls, handwarmer muff with hot hand packs, uninsulated boots with arctic shield boot covers- throw a handwarmer in the boot cover before zip it up. Only thing I have that’s a little expensive is a Natural Gear fleece vest that goes on over the hoodie. If it’s really cold I will put a soft shell jacket or a coat with hood over everything. The bibs, boot covers and hand muff really make a difference!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

NO COTTON especially socks. This is about the best advice anyone will recieve for staying warm. Cotton holds moisture. You sweat when you walk in to your spot especially your feet. Then you cool down yet your feet are wet. Now your froze. Silk sock liners and a pair of quality wool socks will make a bigger difference than you could believe


----------

